# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Poder Ejecutivo empezó a elaborar nueva Ley Forestal consensuada y estaría lista en 90 días como máximo

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Mincetur también inicia trabajo al respecto con autoridades estadounidenses*   *Lima, jul. 01 (ANDINA).-* El Poder Ejecutivo empezó a elaborar una nueva Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre consensuada con las comunidades indígenas y ésta podría estar lista en 90 días como máximo, afirmó hoy el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur).  
La nueva ley forestal debería estar lista en un máximo de 90 días, y se está trabajando en eso. Ahora, nos gustaría que ello esté en 60 días para estar tranquilos con poder asumir nuestros compromisos y mantener la credibilidad como gobierno a nivel internacional, afirmó el viceministro de Comercio Exterior, Eduardo Ferreyros.  
Sostuvo que una de las principales metas que el gobierno se ha trazado alcanzar este año es tener una nueva ley forestal porque, al derogarse el Decreto Legislativo N° 1090, Perú ha caído en una situación de incumplimiento en el marco del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos. 
Refirió que sin este decreto Perú no puede asumir completamente los compromisos del acuerdo comercial, no obstante, el gobierno estadounidense ha comprendido esta situación. 
Ayer (martes) hemos tenido una conversación con las autoridades de Estados Unidos, hemos analizado la situación y cómo vamos a trabajar, puntualizó a Visión Económica de TV Perú. 
Sostuvo que ambas delegaciones están convencidas de que el fondo de la ley derogada no es cuestionable, además el propio Congreso de la República la revisó, hizo las consultas respectivas y la mejoró antes de su publicación. 
Creo que a la hora de la discusión se va a recoger el 99 por ciento de la ley derogada porque al final no es mala sino todo lo contrario, el Decreto Legislativo N° 1090 es bastante bueno. Así no tuviéramos los compromisos del TLC tenemos que sacar una nueva ley forestal para que los bosques no se depreden, afirmó. 
El viceministro indicó que junto a la elaboración de una nueva ley forestal, el gobierno también trabajará en una mejor información a la población, sobre todo a las comunidades que están involucradas. 
Por eso, dijo que la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros (PCM) y otras instituciones del Estado están iniciando una labor comunicativa al respecto en diversas partes del país. 
Estoy seguro que cuando sepamos qué es lo que realmente contenía el Decreto Legislativo N° 1090 todos estaremos contentos, particularmente las comunidades indígenas, y estarán seguros que se está protegiendo lo que se debe y la propiedad de ellos es inviolable, comentó.Temas similares: Artículo: Empezó proceso de consultas con organizaciones para elaborar reglamento de Ley Forestal Artículo: Poder Ejecutivo tiene plazo de 15 días para revisar autógrafa de ley para canje de bonos de la deuda agraria Artículo: Minag exhorta a Congreso enviar a Poder Ejecutivo autógrafa de Ley Forestal aprobada hace 25 días Artículo: Poder Ejecutivo pedirá al Congreso priorizar aprobación de nueva Ley Forestal Poder Ejecutivo empezó a elaborar nueva Ley Forestal consensuada y estaría lista en 90 días como máximo

----------

